# Quick release strap/pin Query



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I know this should be in the strap section but was hoping to get more eyes on it before it is moved. Apologies if I'm breaking rules.

I have a gammy arm and struggle with strap changes but have recently managed to get hold of two straps for my Visodate that came with quick release holes and pins. This has made changing straps much easier.

Im therefore looking for recommendations on good quality options out there other than eBay where many of them are expensive and from overseas.

No worries if non of you use this kind of strap and pin setup but thought it worth an ask.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The only two I've had trouble free experience with are Barton (direct, or off Amazon) and Diesel, when on sale in their shop. I've also bought the pins and modified a standard strap.


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

I`ve bought a couple this year off Amazon by a company called Vinband , for the price they`ve been great & the one`s I ordered came with a couple of spare pins which I thought was a nice touch at their price point.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Managed to adapt couple of straps with some spare quick release spring bars I had floating about, this link will give you an idea of what's involved...






Plus a few suppliers of quick release spring bars on Ebay...

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=DChcSEwjynrGyvJHhAhXhvO0KHZ1ECTUYABAQGgJkZw&sig=AOD64_1z5krRuPEQEJuTC7-lrbugvr39DQ&ctype=5&q=&ved=0ahUKEwiHvauyvJHhAhUkQxUIHR62BGwQ9aACCGA&adurl=

Cheap & cheerful way to use existing strap stock, IMO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Handy video from one of the watch channels I follow


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

WatchGecko are fitting quick release springbars to some of their straps now (but not all so it's worth checking the spec first):

https://www.watchgecko.com/leather-watch-straps?p=2


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I like a quick release strap, they should be compulsory!

I know that fossil supply many of their watches on QR so if you get stuck for suppliers then maybe take a look at their site


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

this is such a convenient thing! far better than ruining your bracelet or lugs poking around trying to release things with a spring bar tool. Are they as secure as a traditional spring bar though? I'd guess they are unless you are doing something physical with your hands but don;t know.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have a couple of Christopher Ward watches that were supplied with quick release....all work 100%

Also bought a few milanese mesh Q/R from china...again all OK

Roger


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Mines on a cheap watch but boy does it make a difference :yes: should fit them to all of my others ... if possible ??

https://imgur.com/7UQvrjI">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

julian2002 said:


> this is such a convenient thing! far better than ruining your bracelet or lugs poking around trying to release things with a spring bar tool. Are they as secure as a traditional spring bar though? I'd guess they are unless you are doing something physical with your hands but don;t know.


 So far so good. The Strapsco one I'm wearing now is pretty substantial. My other off eBay which was much cheaper is fine too but the 'bobbles' on the pins are noticeable when wearing the watch. Being one-handed is a pain! :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

julian2002 said:


> this is such a convenient thing! far better than ruining your bracelet or lugs poking around trying to release things with a spring bar tool. Are they as secure as a traditional spring bar though? I'd guess they are unless you are doing something physical with your hands but don;t know.


 Had a few, never had any issue, don't see why they would perform any less well than a standard bar...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

They are often found on Fossil watches, it's a shame more brands don't use them IMHO. A simple invention, but so effective, and I've never had a problem with them either :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A couple of nice, informative videos there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks all! I'm a little nervous about making my own but going to get some pins off eBay.

The Barton straps look good too.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Ordered a Barton Elite two-tone strap (£20 off Amazon, seems reasonable)

Will do a mini review thread if I remember.


----------

